# Canadian Lurker



## Beardo81 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello everybody. 

My name is Robert, I'm from British Columbia Canada. I have built Models for many years, mostly automotive.

I'm just getting into building Model Aircraft. I have a 1:32 Revell Messerschmidt BF 110G. 

I'm going to be Lurking around, mostly, as I'm not very knowledgeable about WW2 Aircraft beside what I see on Television. 

I hope to Learn lots and have a good time reading you posts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard Robert. Post pics of the 110 when built, there are plenty of 110 lovers here.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 7, 2009)

110? 110? You are more than welcome here Robert!


*Slightly biased*


----------



## imalko (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome Robert. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2009)

I knew Max would show up! 

Welcome to the forum Robert! Better info here than on TV!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2009)

Paul has an audible alarm when when the numbers '110' show up in the forum. Oops, sorry Paul - it was just me. Go back to sleep.

Welcome Robert from right next door in Calgary. Looking forward to some pics from you.


----------



## otftch (Dec 8, 2009)

Welocme. You'll learn more here than on TV.
Ed


----------



## jamierd (Dec 8, 2009)

welcome to you and the 110


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2009)

British Columbia? I've got relatives there..... Welcome to the family, from a Swede in Scotland!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 8, 2009)

British Columbia...It snows there, right? Welcome.
Derek


----------



## Beardo81 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all, for the warm welcome. 

Looks like you have a great forum going here. 

Doing Aircraft models will take some getting use to. With my automotive Models I could just wing it, but the Aircraft need a little more precision. 

It you care to look here is My Photobucket of Automotive builds.
Pictures by beardo81 - Photobucket


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome, Robert! Happy posting!


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome from Poland, mate!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Robert. Enjoy the place !

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 8, 2009)

G'day mate welcome!

Some nice models you've got there!


----------



## Gazaman12 (Dec 9, 2009)

Beardo81 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> My name is Robert, I'm from British Columbia Canada. I have built Models for many years, mostly automotive.
> 
> ...



Hi,
This is a friendly forum.
Your welcome ,


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 9, 2009)

When I saw the title of this thread, my first thought was of a newspaper headline: "Infamous serial killer 'Canadian Lurker' strikes again"  

Just kiddin. Welcome aboard!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum Robert! Better info here than on TV!!!




Yep, welcome to the forum, and we are better lookin than the people on TV too.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 9, 2009)

Any questions, just ask.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice looking cars Rob!


----------

